# Sexing Endlers



## cookieVAL (Sep 30, 2021)

I apologize if this happens to be a recurring question. I'm new to this site and forum in general so I'm still figuring out how to navigate it. Now that that's out of the way, I'm making this post to ask if anyone is able to sex my Endlers. I purchased 6 total today from a LFS I've been to a couple of times. While there I asked for 2 male and 4 female Endlers and I asked if they could sex them as I don't know all that much. They said they could and I didn't think much of it as it's a pretty professional store with almost everything you could possibly ask for. However, now that I'm home, I'm looking at my Endlers and I think they're all male. As I understand it, females have what's called an anal fin while males have a sort of stick-like fin on their underbelly where their anal fin would be. I don't see that anal fin on any of my Endlers. For clarification, if you look at the Imgur, I was told Endler #1 and #2 were males and the rest were females. Attached I'll have an Imgur link containing a photo of each fish. Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


http://imgur.com/a/jPXvUhI


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi there,
I think they are all male. Male endlers has a pointed anal fin and females has triangular shaped anal fin. Not only endlers has pointed or triangular anal fin but also guppies, swordtails, platy or any other small livebearer aquarium fish.
Hopes this helps


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Males, Females are bigger and plain looking


----------

